# Group Photo - Placement of names



## Patricia-Jean (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, so I have a friend that I did a group photo of as a favor and now they are wanting to get a print made up for everyone who was in the photo (not a problem). The problem I'm having is that they are suggesting I digitally put the names of everyone at the bottom of the photograph and print it out. They want some way to permanently place the names on the photograph to be openly displayed always.

If it helps to see the image, here it is --> Patricia-Jean Photography | 2010 PIO Chesapeake Lodge 147

I personally don't think placing the names directly on the photograph looks professional, but would like some feedback as they are adamant about having the names put on.

Thanks!


----------



## Alphaem (Jan 30, 2010)

I would just put a text box with photoshop displaying their names on the bottom of the print. We do it quite often for these kinds of groups as well as sports groups.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 30, 2010)

The classic way is to size the image so that the names can be placed on a white "border" at the bottom, below the image. You have to size the image and the canvas (in PS terms) so that there is a larger white border at the bottom for the text that will remain visible when framed. 

You should first get a clear idea of how the client will be displaying the image. They will likely be framing them in standard frames along with similar pictures from years past. If you're printing 8x10s then print with something like a 3/16"-1/4" white border on top and both sides and a 3/4"-1" border at the bottom. Place the names in the white border at the bottom so that they will be well spaced when the frame covers roughly 1/4" of the bottom.


----------



## Patricia-Jean (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you both! I will try these out and see how the customer likes them.


----------

